# Happy 7th birthday to my Halo puppy!



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

We "met" the breeder on this forum, and first saw pictures of Halo here in January 2009, several months after losing Dena at just 4 years old from lymphoma. A casual comment about how cute she was led to people saying we should get her, as well as a flurry of behind the scenes PMs from people who thought she'd be perfect for us, and who encouraged us to contact the breeder. And they were right! 

This picture was from when we got home from the SF airport, after picking Halo up from a flight all the way across the country: 










She just kept getting cuter:



















All grown up now, she's my flyball racing dog:



















My hiking companion:



















And a mighty fine couch buddy:










Love you baby girl. :wub:


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Happy Birthday Halo!!!!


Lee


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Halo!!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Happy big 7th Halo. You just have to love those long coats.


----------



## Coleen (Sep 18, 2015)

Happy birthday, Halo! You are sooo cute!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

7????????
get the **** outta here! oh! my! god!
I remember those PMs 

happy birthday cute girl!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

The first thing you notice about Halo is her beauty, but she has a HUGE personality!
I've really enjoyed seeing pics and vids of her accomplishments as well as her shenanigans. 
Happy Birthday Flyball Champ!!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:

Happy 7th Birthday Halo!! Such an adorable pup and a gorgeous adult with so many accomplishments!! Its time for some spoiling!!


----------



## Shepherd Mom (Aug 30, 2010)

Happy birthday Halo, you are beautiful. Loved the picture time line. Hiking scenery is pretty awesome too ( :


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

:cake:Happy birthday Halo!!!! Cool pictures and beautiful dog! Fly ball looks like much fun


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Halo. Make sure mommy gives you lots of treats and playtime!

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Halo have a great 7th Birthday. I know your cuteness will only continue to grow.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Fodder said:


> 7????????
> get the **** outta here! oh! my! god!
> I remember those PMs
> 
> happy birthday cute girl!


I know, right? Time FLIES! You're one of the few who are still around from back then. The breeder posted the pics on a Sunday, and after numerous PMs and emails with her and various other people, we had decided by Friday that we wanted her. That Sunday Kandi drove 2-1/2 hours from Connecticut to the Newark NJ airport in the middle of some pretty horrid winter weather to put Halo on a non-stop flight to San Francisco.



MyHans-someBoy said:


> The first thing you notice about Halo is her beauty, but she has a HUGE personality!


OMG, yes! Halo explodes with personality, lol. :wild: I think about 75% of of her beauty is actually her personality. Sometimes I look at her and think she's kinda funny looking, but she's pretty cute too.



Shepherd Mom said:


> Happy birthday Halo, you are beautiful. Loved the picture time line. Hiking scenery is pretty awesome too ( :


That's a nearby regional park that we go to all the time. I actually taught Halo to walk on leash there, you can imagine all the distractions. 



Jenny720 said:


> :cake:Happy birthday Halo!!!! Cool pictures and beautiful dog! Fly ball looks like much fun


Flyball is SO much fun, Halo took to it right away. I expect she'll get her Onyx title next year, which is 20,000 points.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday Halo!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

and a happy 7th birthday, baby girl  love the picture of the hiking in the woods, just beautiful


----------

